# Plastic/Shark Bite Fittings



## scotty123 (Feb 3, 2009)

you could call the company and they might send you some, most sharkbite fittings are guaranteed for 25 years... i imagine those plastic inserts would be part of the warranty.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are referring to the white plastic inserts that are only needed if you are connecting CVPC pipe and such, get them at any plumbing supply. They are sold separately but distributed with the fitting in case you need them. Not used for copper or Pex.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I kept my plastic insert in my shark bite going into copper.Will i have any problems?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.sharkbiteplumbing.com/How-To-Install-W6.aspx :thumbsup:


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for the link..i guess since mine is already in with tubing insert and working fine then it is ok to leave in.(copper)..but next time remove it!?


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

"The SharkBite® fittings have an integral Tube Support Liner that supports PEX tubing to the o-ring inside the fitting. The Tube Support Liner is not required for use with CPVC and copper tubing; however these two types of tubing fit over the Tube Support Liner easily and hold it against the tube stop. Follow the steps below to remove the Tube Support Liner from the SharkBite fitting."


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

again i ask..will it hurt anything to leave it in since its already working fine ?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

No it will not


----------

